
The number of jobs postings on LinkedIn could be a terrible sign for the economy - ytNumbers
http://www.businessinsider.com/linkedin-job-postings-could-be-recession-signal-2016-6
======
Macsenour
Question: Couldn't a lower number of job postings on LinkedIn also be
attributed to other sites picking up those postings? Indeed, Glassdoor etc.

~~~
myth_drannon
Linkedin's job postings are of horrible quality, too many from recruiting
firms, it has become spammy as Indeed. I found StackOverflow's careers section
better signal-to-noise ratio.

~~~
Macsenour
Exactly my point, so how can LinkedIn's posting numbers be used as a signal
that the economy is about to have a fall?

------
sologoub
Indeed doesn't seem to agree:
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends/industry](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends/industry)

One quarter over quarter it seems more mixed, but then again seasonality:
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends/industry/quarter](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends/industry/quarter)

------
minimaxir
The submission is blogspam of the Barron's report, which ironically focuses
more on stock prospects: [http://www.barrons.com/articles/linkedins-online-
job-posting...](http://www.barrons.com/articles/linkedins-online-job-postings-
may-be-worst-since-2009-1465298237)

The submitted headline is mostly correlation (between economic conditions and
# postings) implying causation, in the same vein as Google Trends. Hiring is a
seasonal process.

------
Olscore
Peter Schiff has been out there calling each of these economic bubbles every
time. Not with date setting of course, but we do know The Fed's policy making
creates boom and bust cycles. The 2008 bailout still has to unwind at some
point.

Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBJ31G6FdhQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBJ31G6FdhQ)

~~~
partiallypro
Peter Schiff is not really a very reliable person to cite. Do I think we are
in a bubble? I do. But Schiff has been saying we were in a bubble and nearing
hyper-inflation for the past 20 years. I would much rather look at what big
money people are doing with their money, like Soro, Gross and Icahn. They have
turned bearish within the past 6 months, some even doubling down since.

~~~
Olscore
Well, I enjoy the doomsday economy predictions. Probably due to holding a
negative view of fiat currency. He was one of the few pointing out systemic
issues before the 2008 crises and is consistent ideologically and politically.
If you don't like the Austrian School or Libertarian thinking you'll probably
not like Schiff.

Hyper-inflation is hyperbole warning for ignoring national debt, because it's
likely the only end-game. Federal spending has doubled in the last 15 years,
and politicians continue to make more promises. It's unpopular to talk about
the national debt or federal spending which is exactly why Schiff is great; he
consistently highlights gratuitous spending. Predicting specific bubbles is
less important than pointing out fundamental issues like devaluing the USD and
over spending. His doomsday attitude is a constant reminder there are larger
problems than specific markets.

------
jonknee
What poor timing to announce a research note about slowing prospects for
LinkedIn... Hours later stock rallies 47% on a buyout!

------
vorotato
Or, it could be a terrible sign for LinkedIn...

~~~
eonw
on in this case, microsoft.

------
horatiocain
Quick, everyone post jobs on LinkedIn!

